# Mowry custom 3 1/2 inch 44 mag



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my boomstick.  its a Mowry custom Ruger Redhawk 3 1/2" barrell. A fella named Barry Mowry used to make these lil guys in Albuquerque. Why he stopped i have no idea. If you look closely at mine, the barrell is stamped "1 of 200" on the left side. That little button on the grip on the right side says "Mowry Custom ABQ NM" the third pic shows the topstrap which is engraved "Mowry Custom 032" . I dont know what the 032 is. Maybe it was the beginning of the 32nd run on these types of modified pistols? I dont know. He must have had big expectations if thats the case, using 3 numbers instead of just "32" i would assume they were planning on getting up into the hundreds. I doubt he ever made it as i have never seen another run of his guns anywhere let alone a gun stamped "Mowry custom 100" or even "033" for that matter. Anyhow. There she is....enjoy.

IMG_20111005_212946.jpg picture by john2393 - Photobucket

IMG_20111005_213106.jpg picture by john2393 - Photobucket

2010-08-01141602.jpg picture by john2393 - Photobucket


----------



## Jdog (Aug 24, 2012)

The number on the top is the production number, yours is number 32 of 200. I own number 030, I picked it up in Albuquerque in 1985 when I was stationed at Kirtland AFB. I saw 029 at a gunshow once.


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to revive this old thread, because I have one of these Custom Ruger Redhawks as well, and it is also in the 30 series of 200. I've had it for many many years - picked it up pretty inexpensively close to 25 years ago - it's in a wood case, great looking gun, verrry slick action. Looks unfired. Anyone have any idea what these go for these days? Or know whatever became of Mr. Mowry and his custom gun business? .....Almost nothing on the internet...... My pics won't attach, I'm probably doing something wrong, but don't know what. Sorry if this is a Forum Faux Pas - reviving this old a thread - but it is the _exact_ same topic, so I think it's ok.


----------

